# portée WIFI de 5m avec IPAD 2 !!



## jice69 (8 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un Ipad 2 qui tourne sur OS7, il a toujours fonctionné à merveille jusqu'il y a une semaine.
Du jour au lendemain, ma réception wifi s'est trouvée modifiée. A savoir que lorsque je suis tout proche de mon routeur, j'ai une reception max et dès que je m'éloigne à plus de 5m, je perd complètement le signal !!!!
Je répète que je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec cette Ipad et que j'avais vraiment une très très bonne portée. Je n'ai rien changé aux configurations ni au matériel. J'ajoute que les autres iphones fonctionnent très bien et n'ont pas se problème. 
J'ai testé mon ipad sur un autre réseau est la situation est la même, c'est donc bien l'appareil qui est en faute.

Ce qui me semble curieux c'est que si il y avait un problème d'antenne, je dirais que cela fonctionne nickel ou pas du tout mais pas ce type de situation intermédiaire !!!

Avez-vous une petite idée?

Merci beaucoup et bonne journée.


----------



## RubenF (8 Octobre 2014)

Tu as essayé d'oublier le réseau et le remettre ? 
Sinon, Redemarre
Sinon, Réinitialises tes réglages réseaux
Sinon, Restaure
Sinon, Je n'ai plus d'idées..


----------



## jice69 (10 Octobre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Tu as essayé d'oublier le réseau et le remettre ?
> Sinon, Redemarre
> Sinon, Réinitialises tes réglages réseaux
> Sinon, Restaure
> Sinon, Je n'ai plus d'idées..



J'ai "malheureusement" déjà fait tout cela..... ppppfffffff


----------



## RubenF (10 Octobre 2014)

Tu as bien restauré en nouvel iPhone ?


----------



## dritzz83 (12 Octobre 2014)

salut, j'ai le même souci que toi depuis 2 mois. 
je pense que c'est la puce wifi qui a pris un coup de vieux.


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

Si vous avez restauré l'iPad.. effectivement c'est surement l'antenne Wifi..


----------



## jice69 (20 Octobre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Si vous avez restauré l'iPad.. effectivement c'est surement l'antenne Wifi..



Ce qu'il me semble peu probable c'est que cela marche "à moitié".... je pense que soit cela fonctionne nickel, soit pas du tout...
PAr contre je viens de récupérer un ipad comme le mien , tout cassé, mais dont l'antenne wifi devrait être bonne. Mon soucis est de prendre le risque de l'ouvrir pour changer l'antenne tout seul comme un grand. Pour l'instant mon ipad peut encore servir pour les enfants, pour la musique et d'y mettre des films pour les voyages.... Choix très difficile.
Certains d'entre-vous ont-ils déjà démonter un ipad 2 sans péter la vitre?

(et maintenant c'est mon 5s qui a des problèmes de chargement ppfffff)

Merci pour vos réponses

:mouais:


----------



## MacSedik (20 Octobre 2014)

La carte WiFi est intégrée dans la carte-mère et selon iFixit c'est "facile" à réparer...
Comment démonter l'iPad 2 ? 
La carte WiFi 

Bon courage en tout cas ! sinon à vue d'oeil il me semble que les antennes WiFi sont en cause et non la carte WiFi après je ne peux vous dire où ils se situent... (je n'ai jamais eu d'iPad 2)


----------

